# Wanted: Raleigh Crank Dust Caps



## SimonR (29 Jun 2009)

Hi all,

I'm refurbing a classic Raleigh road bike and am in need of a pair of those chrome / silver plastic caps that screw/push into the cranks to cover the 14mm nuts that hold them on.

Please drop me a line sboreevesATgmailDOTcom if you are able to help!

Many thanks

Simon R.


----------



## mickle (30 Jun 2009)

Or, alternatively, don't fit crank caps at all. I remove them from bikes as I build them since they serve no useful purpose except capturing moisture.


----------



## SimonR (30 Jun 2009)

Yeah - it's an idea but I'm going for that 'finished-off' look! Somehow the cranks look wrong naked.


----------

